# It can Fly



## miguellara78 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, my first picture here in the Macro section.
I have other macros in the general gallery but I Just started with photography a few weeks ago and I didn't think that my photos were on par with the experienced guys in the macro gallery...... but here I go. 

Any c&c is alway welcome... good or bad.

I have more macros (actually is only macros right now  ), in my online gallery if you want to look at them.

Miguel Lara Photography - Home

Soooooo.... What is a macro gallery with out a FLY on it... my first fly  .
Tks guys.

Front Shot...






Looking at the camera...


----------



## Forkie (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice shots!  Is there more than one image stacked in the first one?  It looks like there are two areas in focus, which looks odd.  The head is in focus, then the thorax is out of focus, then the abdomen is back in focus again.


----------



## miguellara78 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes it is 2 focus points stacked together, i have the third shot covering the focus of the torax area but i wanted to trip people's eyes going from sharp to blur then sharp again and it looks like iit worked..... Look at the eyes of your avatar  ;-)  .Just experimenting......Thanks Forkie.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2012)

It only worked in the sense that there's at least two of us who seem to consider it a problem.


----------



## EDL (Jun 16, 2012)

I was gonna say, is this thing concave or something?  Looks odd to me.  Stack the other image in there so it looks right.


----------



## miguellara78 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok Got it...  , but instead of getting everything in focus I just unstacked the extra focus part. I think it looks better. Tks for the CC guys. 
Hopefully is more in-line now.

I also got some shots of this Crane Fly, amazing how different two flys can be  .


Tks.


----------



## pistolero (Jun 21, 2012)

miguellara78 said:


> Soooooo.... What is a macro gallery with out a FLY on it... my first fly  .
> Tks guys.
> 
> Front Shot...



 That's just WICKED, insane, freaky good stuff there.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't have a clue how to stack and make true macros, but from a noob perspective I'll say cool shots.


----------

